# How Many Times A Day Do You Feed Your Dogs?



## Gharrissc

I feed my Cattle dog once a day,not including treats and rawhides. The fosters generally start out twice a day,but almost always convert themselves to one a day,even when it's offered twice. Of course there are exceptions to this rule as well depending on the dogs needs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I feed twice, and believe you me, my dogs can tell time))


----------



## GsdLoverr729

I feed Koda 3 times a day. The morning and evening meals are true meals, and in midday she gets a raw snack


----------



## Scarlettsmom

Twice a day...but Scarlett is the LEAST food motivated dog. If we don't remember to feed her, she won't bug us. Our GSD/Husky mix would bug us NON STOP starting about an hour before she was scheduled to be fed. If there was some distraction during feeding preps, she would "tell us to pay attention" to what we were doing. She was VERY vocal! 

Twice a day has worked for us.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Oops, forgot to add- Koda only eats 3 times instead of 2 because I add in extra protein, calories, nutrients as "lunch." I only do this because we walk 10-15 miles daily. So it's hard to keep weight on her. 

To anyone who thinks I overwork her- I only give her the excercise she needs. She is a very high-energy dog, even though she won't pitch a fit if I cut her walks a little shorter each time. Over time, she does get frustrated and become more DA when not given that amount of exercise


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Once per day, usually right before bed.


----------



## Gharrissc

No wonder both of you are so skinny! If she can handle though,have at it!




GsdLoverr729 said:


> I only do this because we walk 10-15 miles daily. So it's hard to keep weight on her.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Gharrissc said:


> No wonder both of you are so skinny! If she can handle though,have at it!


 Lol! Even when I was lazy before I got her I was the same size  I just got a little more muscle on my legs now!


----------



## jourdan

I offer three times but he typically only digs into lunch and dinner, breakfast is like a snack for him. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Shade

Twice a day


----------



## m1953

Twice a day also. And probably will even after she is a year old when the vet told me once a day is fine.


----------



## GatorDog

I used to feed twice a day, but since Aiden started tracking for meals it's been once a day.


----------



## KatsMuse

Puppies..3x a day
Adults...2x a day


----------



## Jo Ellen

KatsMuse said:


> Puppies..3x a day
> Adults...2x a day


When does a puppy become an adult?


----------



## onyx'girl

I fed my pup 3x's a day til about 16 weeks. I did do a midnight snack during that transition so early morning bile barf was eliminated.

For adult dogs, I feed 2x's per day, and reward a meal at the end of a track or use it during training(hard when feeding raw).


----------



## gmcwife1

We feed 3x a day because of the puppy. Once she is ready we will go back to twice a day.


----------



## SueDoNimm

Twice a day, usually at 7am and 7pm. 

My little dog just free feeds - she's never been a big eater and hasn't ever had weight problems.


----------



## Stella's Mom

Most days Stella prefers to have 1 large meal in the evening, but there are some days when she wants a lunchtime meal and another one for dinner. I can read when she is hungry for a mid day meal and I feed accordingly.


----------



## Tatonkafamily

I feed 2x a day...or I should say, I put food in the bowls 2x a day, but how often they eat varies lol.

Our Rotti eats his right away both morning and night.

Our older GSD sometimes eats, sometimes doesn't, some days he eats both meals, sometimes one, sometimes none. We have stopped worrying about him, he seems to self regulate very well and medically he is fine. 

Roo seems to be on her very own schedule LOL. She always eats all her food by the end of the day, but she seems to be a grazer not a 2 meal a day eater.


----------



## Liesje

Depends on the dog and how active. Coke eats 1 meal and then I give him a little "snack" later on because the GSDs usually get 2 meals since they are more active and I'm not comfortable feeding them 4-5 cups all at once!


----------



## iloveshepherds

i free feed my shepherds...
in the morning they get a kong with peanut butter and a treat inside...and navajo gets a wobbler with little treats also.
at night, i give them a half a can of wet.
maybe a cow ear, or chicken jerkey (not everyday...once a week mostly)


----------



## deldridge72

After experiencing GDV in my male in 2003 I converted from twice to three times a day-not really convenient on workdays but would rather err on the side of caution.


----------



## Geeheim

Twice a day. Usually feed at 5am then again at 7pm.
I was feeding Kodey 3x a day. But, have since switched her to the same schedule as the adult dogs.
And of course they get a treat at bedtime.


----------



## wyoung2153

Twice a day now. We've gone between 2 times a day and once but Titan is so NOT motivated to eat at all and if I give it to him all at once he won't eat it all. Twice a day he is more likely to eat what's in his bowl. He really doesn't care for meal time.. so like someone else mentioned, if I forget he doesn't bug me to eat. Good thing I am good at remembering him! lol. He is high energy and all that and we exercise a lot but food isn't ever a big worry to him.. he regulates well for the most part. Then again sometimes he just likes being picky.. lol.


----------



## Tankin

Twice a day, gets his RMB at 9:30am and MM at 9:30pm


----------



## frillint1

I feed twice a day morning usually 7am sometimes a bit earlier or later depending on work then he gets fed at 7pm. Holy cow 10 miles a day some walk Chief for me lol. I have to do non stop running for an hour and a half to tire him out. Plus I walk him awhile before that so he won't pee like crazy when I'm trying to run.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

frillint1 said:


> I feed twice a day morning usually 7am sometimes a bit earlier or later depending on work then he gets fed at 7pm. Holy cow 10 miles a day some walk Chief for me lol. I have to do non stop running for an hour and a half to tire him out. Plus I walk him awhile before that so he won't pee like crazy when I'm trying to run.


 I have fluxating patellas, one of which has been operated on three times. I cannot run  And I'm actually not supposed to walk more than 5 miles TOTAL per day (not supposed to stand/walk for more than 1 hr at a time).


----------



## PuppyKono

I feed Kono 3 times a day. 6am, 12pm, and again at 6pm.


----------



## Caragirl

Our 10 year old GSD eats twice a day and has for years. Rudy is almost 18 weeks and needs to eat three times a day. He is too thin right now. Once he fills out I will go to twice a day for him, too.


----------



## Sol's Amigos

Right now the pups 3x a day (breeder said 2x at 6 months). Our older dog eats once a day (his choice). They all get plenty treats and “chewies” too.

Our last GSD wasn’t into eating. LOL He ate whenever the urge. Sometimes he’d skip a day. 

The dog food is always left out, the pups just eat on schedule. We’ve never had dogs that just gobble it down if it’s left out. I guess that just lucky.


----------



## SewSleepy

Seven is 5 months and eats 3x a day. I have no plans to change to two. I'm paranoid about bloat and she eats super fast. Even with the bloat bowl she gets hiccups.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ImaginaryBee

I feed Bella around 8-9 A.M. and she self regulates To be honest. She will eat half or so of it, and around 4-5 she finishes it off.


----------



## Shaolin

Finn is a free feeder. He'll eat about 2 cups of food every time he eats and he has his own schedule: once in the morning, a quick mouthfull or two after a walk/outside play, and once in the evening around the time we eat dinner. He might nibble right before bed, but it's never more than a half a cup or so.

He gets DentaStix, liver treats, Rawhides, and a bit of healthy people food as snacks, but I doubt they make up a full cup of food. We keep a close eye on his weight and he's always been at a great weight, if not a tad under per the vet.


----------



## blackshep

SewSleepy said:


> Seven is 5 months and eats 3x a day. I have no plans to change to two. I'm paranoid about bloat and she eats super fast. Even with the bloat bowl she gets hiccups.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


You must have my dog's twin, same age & everything! I am exactly the same, word for word


----------



## Rerun

We feed healthy dogs that are over 4 - 5 months of age twice a day. Puppies are fed 3 times a day, as are foster dogs that come in underweight. 

One of my girls was so emaciated when I adopted her that she was actually fed 4 times a day (very small meals) for the first month or so I had her.


----------



## SukiGirl

Suki has pretty much always dictated when she eats - as much as we've tried to keep her on some type of schedule. Right now she eats a small meal around 7 a.m. - and is served dinner around 6 or 7 p.m.

We try to make sure she eats every 10-12 hours so her tummy doesn't get sour, but sometimes shes just not as hungry as others. She does get treats throughout the day, too.


----------



## SukiGirl

wyoung2153 said:


> Twice a day now. We've gone between 2 times a day and once but Titan is so NOT motivated to eat at all and if I give it to him all at once he won't eat it all. Twice a day he is more likely to eat what's in his bowl. He really doesn't care for meal time.. so like someone else mentioned, if I forget he doesn't bug me to eat. Good thing I am good at remembering him! lol. He is high energy and all that and we exercise a lot but food isn't ever a big worry to him.. he regulates well for the most part. Then again sometimes he just likes being picky.. lol.


We go through the same with Suki - she has been a finicky eater from the start. And she has a sensitive tummy, so she is very dainty about how she eats, too.


----------



## Lilie

My boys eat RAW in the morning around 5:00 a.m. Then around 5:00 pm everyone gets kibble. 

My Mini Doxie gets a small amount of kibble in the morning. She is a food stasher, so she isn't allowed to have RAW. Even if I feed her in a locked kennel. She'll stash it in a corner (or under her blanket) and lay on it.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Koda gets fed once a day. Usually right around 8-9 pm.


----------



## rangersdad

*Ranger*

Ranger eats twice a day. First thing in the morning when we wake up and around 4pm.


----------



## Radio

Radio is young and eats 4 times a day. She polishes off whatever she's given.

With Cooper, we just fill his bowl to the top and let him self-regulate. He usually eats in the evening while we're eating and in the morning while we're getting ready. He won't eat if we aren't around. The bowl lasts a few days.


----------

